# How is Redbud tree to burn?



## Gark (Jul 24, 2011)

The tree, Cercis canadensis (or maybe C.siliquastrum- Judas tree) has wide annular rings but the end grain is very hard. A utility knife blade has as much trouble sinking into the end grain as red oak. The fingernail test feels like the wood is very dense. I've looked into dozens of FIREWOOD-BTU charts but don't see redbud or Judas tree listed. Has anyone burned this and how long to season and how good a burn? We don't have much of it, just curious how it does as firewood.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 24, 2011)

Never burn it but most landscape trees are very dense and great firewood.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 24, 2011)

Quite a bit of Redbud in the woods here. I've only burned a piece here and there, so can't really say how a load would burn. I think Jay's got the right call; Should burn great.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 24, 2011)

Few yrs back I got some cleaning up storm damage for some people.Very similar to Honey Locust in density,burning quality etc.Just much smaller pieces obviously,never seen any trees over 12" diameter & 30 ft tall with short trunk not over 3-4 ft max.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 24, 2011)

Should burn nicely.


----------



## JBinKC (Jul 24, 2011)

Its great firewood that I have burned it before and have about 50 pieces of it in my stacks earmarked for the upcoming year. It has about the same weight as red oak when fully seasoned but the seasoning process takes 9 months.


----------



## Gark (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks  for the replies.  It's  only a couple of wheelbarrows full, but it will definitely go into the stove.


----------

